# 100G Rimless peninsula tank with sump



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Keeping the first post of the journal open for future full tank shots and equipment list


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Introduction:

The livestock from my reef tank is being removed next weekend as I want to convert to planted tanks.
My wife is not overly happy with it as she loved the reef (looking at it, not maintaining it) but I feel it is time for something new, evenly rewarding and interesting.
The current tank is 135 x 80 x 57cm, with sump for a total of about 700L.

This tank will be replaced by new one (the old one is heavily scratched) with similar dimensions but lower:
135 x 80 x 40cm.

I am still debating on whether keeping the sump or continue with external filter(s).
I love my sump (more info about it later). It is easy to work with it, clean it, maintain it and I have all the equipment for it.
A canister filter on the other hand is compact, would easily allow the chiller to enter in the stand and maintenance is pretty easy and quick as well.

Some pictures of the tank and cabinet as it was before setting up the reef.
Imagine that the new setup will be the same, but with a more shallow display tank.


----------



## MiamiArt (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful set up! 

I always prefer a sump if possible because it gives you so many more options and eliminates the canister filter tubes from the aquarium. The glass pipes are wonderful but what you normally don't see on the Internet pictures is how green/brown the tubes get over time. You also are able to swap out mechanical and chemical filtration much easier with a sump.

That being said, it does take up a lot more cabinet space than an canister. If you do go canister, I would recommend the new Oase filters that allow you to replace the prefilter without taking the filter apart.

Why do you need a chiller?

Best,

Art


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Further thoughts on the use of a sump:

What is a good return flow for a total water volume of about 380L? I removed here already the volume for rocks, substrate,...
There is one return pump with dual inlet to the tank. If possible I like to avoid the need of any other wavemaker.

How to set up the sump and filtration?
There will be 2 filter socks instead of the below 4 socks.
Water is running in U form and there is a lot of space to add extra baffles if necessary.
How many compartments do you recommend for bio media and others?


CO2
Any suggestions for the best way to add this to this system?
Inline reactor? In tank diffusor? Cerges reactor?
Are the CO2-Art regulators and diffusors any good?


I have an UV reactor.
Is UV something that is commonly used? I know that it does not do wonders, but it can help to remove certain items from the water.


Water top off:
I will do some more reading and testing of my tap water to find out what can be used.
I have a rodi-filter, but understand that nutrients are needed.
My tap TDS is about 160.

Bump:


MiamiArt said:


> Beautiful set up!
> 
> I always prefer a sump if possible because it gives you so many more options and eliminates the canister filter tubes from the aquarium. The glass pipes are wonderful but what you normally don't see on the Internet pictures is how green/brown the tubes get over time. You also are able to swap out mechanical and chemical filtration much easier with a sump.
> 
> ...


Hi Art, thank you for chiming in.
Very much agreed on the sump pros and I think I will go with that route.

I am not sure how to get this in my avatar space, but I live in Dubai and most probably will be moving to Vietnam in the future.
Here a chiller is something not to be forgotten in the setup. I guess in Vietnam I will have the same issue with heat.

I saw the Oase Biomaster filters and these look very good. A Biomaster 600 would do great.
Good to know about the lily pipes.


----------



## MiamiArt (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Janci,

The chiller depends on where your tank is and what you keep your home at. I live in Miami where it's often 34+ celsius. However, most homes here have AC and we keep it at a balmy 76 F so I never use a chiller.


----------



## PurdueGK (May 16, 2015)

This setup is going to be amazing! Grabbing some popcorn and tuning in


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

I just realized that I am working next to a pile of rocks that might be useful for the scape.


































These rocks are coming from the mountains between Oman and Ras Al Khaimah.
I have no idea about the composition, but man they are heavy.
I will bring some home, put in a brute with a pump and leave this outside. The temperature here is around 45 degrees for the moment and I will check each week what happens with the water parameters.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Janci said:


> Further thoughts on the use of a sump:
> 
> What is a good return flow for a total water volume of about 380L? I removed here already the volume for rocks, substrate,...
> There is one return pump with dual inlet to the tank. If possible I like to avoid the need of any other wavemaker.
> ...


Flow: Most recommend turnover of 4 to 8 times per hour. 

Sump: I recommend as few compartments as possible for bio media. 1 preferred and 2 if you absolutely have to for some reason. Easier to clean and take care of this way. Also saves space for other things you may need. You mention a chiller so you probably won't need a heater, but if you do its good to have space for them. Plus you never know when you may want to throw in a bag of purigen or some such.

CO2: Most recommend doing a reactor for large tanks. A rex griggs style reactor is super simple and easy to create. Its also very effective. The best co2 regulators are the ones you buy used and then replace parts like needle valve, solenoid and others to make a better functioning unit. This is called a diy regulator. That said, if you just want to buy one off the shelf co2art units are the best "cheap" (cheap being relative) option available and gla regulators are the more expensive option.

UV: Keep it, and use it. While not super common in planted tanks it is definitely helpful and people that do run them generally seem to like them.

Water: 160 tds is not crazy high and could definitely be used for most plant species. /shrug 

Hopefully that helps. Have you thought about livestock yet? Your tank will be a shallow one when you take into account loosing height for either an overflow or drilled holes plus about 2 inches of substrate. You will likely have about 12 inches (33 cm?) of water when all is said and done. This will possibly eliminate some species of fish but most importantly will limit a lot of plant choices / scape designs. You can still make a lovely scape but it might be better to plan it out a little now then realize later that you really needed an 18 inch high tank instead of 16.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

minorhero said:


> Flow: Most recommend turnover of 4 to 8 times per hour.
> 
> Sump: I recommend as few compartments as possible for bio media. 1 preferred and 2 if you absolutely have to for some reason. Easier to clean and take care of this way. Also saves space for other things you may need. You mention a chiller so you probably won't need a heater, but if you do its good to have space for them. Plus you never know when you may want to throw in a bag of purigen or some such.
> 
> ...


Thank you @minorhero, for the recommendations and explanations.
You are right, the sump will need to be prepared for some bio media. I plan on adding some extra baffles where media, purigen or even carbon ca be placed and easily removed for rinsing.
I'll take a look at the rex griggs reactor. Never heard about it so Google will do.
I ran a calcium reactor on the the reef tank which had a very good CO2 regulator. I might get the same, but for such a small piece, it is a big gap out of the budget. To be continued.

The scape is another headache which is still not solved.
I am a fan of the iwagumi style, but doubt I can pull it off easily. I doubt I can find the correct stones (even with the pile outside my office). I love the green carpets but filling this tank completely with dwarf hairgrass will result in too much trimming. (unless there is an electric and underwater lawnmower available by now?!)
Instead I will combine a carpet with some elevated plateau and rocks for plants to protrude the surface.
I started some sketches, but will need to find some more information about plants and how to place/care for them.
For fish I will go with a shoal of easy-to-care-for small fish, some algae eaters and shrimp.


----------



## Fudsey (Sep 1, 2019)

Joined and following


----------



## JBigz (Jul 11, 2018)

That's going to be a really gorgeous setup, @Janci! Subbed!


----------



## Here_To_Learn (Jul 18, 2016)

beautiful setup! looking forward to seeing it planted!
about the hardscape stones: I would test to make sure they don't affect water chemistry.

I'm not a mineralogist and I can't identify or give advice on that exact rock in the picture, but limetone rocks can make your water really alkaline and raise your PH and KH. 
an easy test is to pour a little vinegar over it and see if it bubbles...


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Here_To_Learn said:


> beautiful setup! looking forward to seeing it planted!
> about the hardscape stones: I would test to make sure they don't affect water chemistry.
> 
> I'm not a mineralogist and I can't identify or give advice on that exact rock in the picture, but limetone rocks can make your water really alkaline and raise your PH and KH.
> an easy test is to pour a little vinegar over it and see if it bubbles...


I did a test where I broke a piece of one rock and poured some battery acid over it.
It turned out safe.
Last week I also visited the LFS and brought home some very small pieces of rock which they had available and looked good. When I asked to know where these are coming from, they answered probably China.
So I threw them in the same acid and very slowly some bubbles started to form.
I guess my rock is even better quality.

Bump: In the past weeks I have been contemplating about the size of the aquarium.
Although I like the big tank, I think it is too big for a planted tank, taking in consideration the following:
- I'll probably will be moving beginning of next year
- I like the stand (and so does my wife, which is important) but I believe it can be better looking
- I started doubting on using a sump after seeing the Oase Biomaster filters which seem to be a breeze to maintain.
- a big tank means more soil, bigger water changes, more plants to begin with, more CO2, probably flow issues, and so on
- I sold my Ecotech Radions and will need new lights. The smaller the tank, more economical this purchase.

So I will have to change the title of this thread in 90G Rimless peninsula tank (no sump).
New dimensions will be 100 x 80 x 42cm


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

I am still researching plants, but how can I measure the CO2 consumption this kind of volume will have.
Taking in account that 50% will be carpet, with another 30% of stem plants.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

After a lot of deliberation I decided not to change the title of the thread and ordered a Modular Marine overflow. This means I now have to check how to get a sump in the cabinet.
The Modular Marine overflow will have a capacity of 800gph, which should be enough for this size of tank.
The inner box is omly 200mm long which will not distrurb a lot of the view and it is small enough to let the emerging stem plants hide it from plain sight.

My LFS, that took most of the coral and fish from the previous reef set up, realized they made a great deal on that and will be giving me the new display tank for free.
The tank will be drilled 3 times. Twice for the overflow and one for the return.
That leaves me to do the new cabinet and sump.
Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

New tank has arrived.
100 x 80 x 42cm
The Modular Marine overflow is also on it's way.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Is that cat named Corydora?


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

Do you live in Oman? UAE

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Streetwise said:


> Is that cat named Corydora?


Haha.
Her name is Lola. I needed something to give perspective to the size of the tank and she came to help.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

iamaloner said:


> Do you live in Oman? UAE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


I am in Dubai


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

I have been checking all lighting options for a while from Twinstar to Chihiros and Ecotech XR15, over T5, to Kessils and back to Twinstar.
My mind was made up on 2 x Twinstar 900SP, until I read about the UNS Titan 1. A fairly new RGB system with little information and reviews.
Compared with the ADA Solar RGB, the UNS is less powerful, also true RGB LED, half the price, sleek design and light weight as well. Half-price is good.
Compared with Ecotech XR15's and Kessils, the UNS is simple on/off. Simple is good.
Compared with Twinstar, the UNS gives a less yellowish light. Less is good.
Compared with the Chihiros, the UNS is just better. Better is good.

So I ordered 2 UNS Titans in black yesterday.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Now I have to finish the stand and sump design.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

The MM overflow arrived.
The tank was drilled with a 50mm drill bit as the recommended 45mm was not available and that gives me some play to adjust the height later on.

This is the smallest version for 800+ gph.
More than enough for this 80g tank.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

I am an expat in Dubai and will move in a couple of months to Vietnam, so this tank I will probably not set up right now.

And as I have not had a real planted tank in over 20 years, I got this one for the moment.
35L, 45cm x 28cm x 30cm.


Got me a Oase Filtosmart 100, the CO2 Art CO2 regulator, the Kelo light from the old reef tank, some soil and rocks.

Scape attempt











Further set up


----------



## fftfk (Jul 13, 2017)

Janci said:


> I have been checking all lighting options for a while from Twinstar to Chihiros and Ecotech XR15, over T5, to Kessils and back to Twinstar.
> 
> My mind was made up on 2 x Twinstar 900SP, until I read about the UNS Titan 1. A fairly new RGB system with little information and reviews.
> 
> ...



I just saw the UNS light at aquashella in Chicago. It’s a nice light although I personally would miss dimability. I’m not sure how you are planning on mounting it but the mounting system for the UNS looked to be very well thought and attractively designed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenthings (Aug 29, 2019)

*CO2 diffuser*

I believe you will get better CO2 diffusion with an inline diffuser. I am using a Sera 500 CO2 reactor on 50 gallons of planted tank plumbed into the sump return line.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

fftfk said:


> I just saw the UNS light at aquashella in Chicago. It’s a nice light although I personally would miss dimability. I’m not sure how you are planning on mounting it but the mounting system for the UNS looked to be very well thought and attractively designed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for this.
Not dimmable is not bothering me at all. It is just the visual aspect at on and off times.
As they are pendant lamps, I can adjust the intensity with the hanging kit.

I am not sure yet how I will prepare the mounting system.
Something will be figured out in the mean while


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

greenthings said:


> I believe you will get better CO2 diffusion with an inline diffuser. I am using a Sera 500 CO2 reactor on 50 gallons of planted tank plumbed into the sump return line.


Hi, I got both inline and in tank diffusers now.
The inline has my preference for now and I believe I will run the same line in a reactor to slow the flow and allow better CO2 diffusion before it enters the tank.

This is the reactor I have and which will be connected behind the inline diffuser.


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

I like the dimensions of your tank. The extra depth can work well with your proposed layout. It's a shame this won't get water until after you move!


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

billb said:


> I like the dimensions of your tank. The extra depth can work well with your proposed layout. It's a shame this won't get water until after you move!


Hi, i agree it is a shame.
That is why I started the small tank in the mean while.

As a first ever scape, I am not overly happy, but I hope the plants will fill it up well.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

First water change done for about 75% of the volume.
The water is rather brownish.
I added some more Seachem Stability and a CO2 drop checker.












The sump design is almost finish, as well as the cabinet idea.
Will post some more info tomorrow about this as the drawings and details are in my office.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Here some drawings of the cabinet, tank and sump ideas I am working on.
The cabinet and sump idea are more or less finalized.

I will use 2 filter socks, a Seachem Matrix area and a return area in the sump.

The cabinet will be finished with a wood grain laminate. I added a space for 2 shelves to store some equipment, books or even to give the cats a place to sleep.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

New lights have arrived.
Being used to have the Ecotech Radions, these UNS Titan 1 LED are a bliss.
Just plug them in, push the switch and "Let there be light".

I love the finish in black. They give a pretty crisp white light and seem to be very bright.
If I have time, I will do some PAR measurements under water. If not, this will be done when setting up the tank.

Here some pictures.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

For the big tank there is not too much news for the moment.
I am still working on the stand.

The small tank is humming along.
The first week I did daily water changes to remove the excess ammonia that was leaching from the soil.
Now I reduced this to 2 water changes per week.
I added some shrimp and fish as well.
Algae showed up, but very limited. The Oto's will hopefully take care of them.

Some progression shots, with a intermediate trimming in between and some fauna.


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

Wow magnificent tank! Is that CO2 injected? Is that a CPD in there? Rasbora? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Nature Freak said:


> Wow magnificent tank! Is that CO2 injected? Is that a CPD in there? Rasbora?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



Yes, the tank is CO2 injected with an in tank diffuser.
I believe you refer to the killifish. It is a pair of Nothobranchius rachovii.
I am trying to get them to eat. Whatever I throw in the tank they do not seem to eat it, but neither do they lose weight.
Live food is not easy to get here.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Could you try frozen foods or hatching your own brine? Even decapped brine eggs may be worth trying.



Janci said:


> Live food is not easy to get here.


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

Re: live food : I was just about to say if I can grow live daphnia year round outside in NYC than it can be done anywhere then I looked up your location - cool!
(well - hot actually?) 

For picky eaters have you heard of Dr. Bassleer Bio Fish Food? Developed by a German fish pathologist, it's sold mostly in Europe, Etc. The price isn't bad similar to New Life Spectrum.

Specifically, Cavar is for picky eaters (I feed Cavar, Acai and live daphnia that I culture in a bucket). The pellets are very small (I buy size medium) and they float for a good while.

I'm attaching the ingredient list as well as info to email them for a distributor in your area, if you're interested. 

Killifish - I *love* killifish they're so neat! And those colors 























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

somewhatshocked said:


> Could you try frozen foods or hatching your own brine? Even decapped brine eggs may be worth trying.


Thanks. I got several frozen food and am trying them one by one. One day the male take a piece of brine. The other day he doesn't.
It is trial and error and we will end up with a lot of food that cannot be used, but they are worth it!

The brine shrimp eggs that are here available do not hatch. I have tried 3 packages in the past without a single shrimp getting out of it.



Nature Freak said:


> Re: live food : I was just about to say if I can grow live daphnia year round outside in NYC than it can be done anywhere then I looked up your location - cool!
> (well - hot actually?)
> 
> For picky eaters have you heard of Dr. Bassleer Bio Fish Food? Developed by a German fish pathologist, it's sold mostly in Europe, Etc. The price isn't bad similar to New Life Spectrum.
> ...


Thank you for all the information. Will look for that.
I am familiar with Gerald Bassleer foods. I am Belgian as well.
I will be travelling home next week and will bring some other food options that cannot be found here.

Yesterday I threw a 1-2mm pellet in the tank for the shrimp. It floated for a while and the male and female went for it. As it was too big, they took and spit it out all the time. Small particles that got lose from the pellet were eaten quickly.
So I believe I have to find smaller particle food.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Something similar to this product may be helpful if you can find it on your trip back home.


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

Here's an idea - if the fish liked the 1-2 mm pellets but the pellets are too big -- put a bunch in a baggie or between wax paper and use a rolling pin to crush them. Problem solved!

I understand the frustration of having to try lots of foods. 

I have a wild betta who wouldn't eat pellets and I tried all of them. Finally I tried Dr Bassleer's stuff and he loves it. The Cavar is designed for picky eaters. I've been able to wean him off live daphnia. He happens to like frozen brine shrimp but it's not very nutritious. What I like about the Bio Food is it's almost 60% protein. That's almost double New Life Spectrum. 

And no I don't work for Bassleer [emoji2957]

Be forewarned even the medium size pellets are very *small". I think if the Betta were larger, they might be too small. I'd say the med size is more appropriate for nano fish. The good thing is it floats for a long time and doesn't make a mess in the tank. 

I'll take a picture of it if you're interested.

OT but I'm a huge fan of Belgian beer [emoji481]





Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you guys.
On my way to Europe, I will stop by Budapest and Green Aqua as well. They will have a variety of foods.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

So finally back from holidays and brought some goodies for the small tank.
I left the small tank to be taken care by one of my friends and that was not such a good idea.
When I came back, it was covered in algae, water level was way down and some how, the light was on for 24 hours...
I took it down and started again.
As I was thinking on upgrading the small tank, I got also that done.
I will start a separate thread on this new tank.

Meanwhile, the stand for the bigger tank is coming along as well.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Some pictures of the stand.
The front will have some shelves where I can put some equipment, books or just leave a spot for my wife's cats to sleep.
The wood veneer in the front will change as I did not like the big difference in thickness between the sides, top and middle.

The bottom will house the sump, chiller and additional equipment as the CO2, dosing pump, GHL controller,...


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

The stand is finished.





































Inside...


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice work, very clean! I'm envious of your open work area, I'm always fighting clutter in my garage :icon_bigg


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

KayakJimW said:


> Nice work, very clean! I'm envious of your open work area, I'm always fighting clutter in my garage :icon_bigg


Oh, but that is not my home work space.
My garage must be the same as yours.

I like how the stand came together and even more important, my wife also likes it. Especially as we added 2 shelves where she can add her books or other things.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Now with the stand done, it is time to start tinkering over the rest of the attributes.
First of all, lights. I needed a stand to hang them. My previous reef tank had the lights hanging from the ceiling. Although that is my preferred option, I am not sure how/where the tank will be in the next destination.
For that reason I opted for a stand that sits on the tank.
I came with this solution.

Sorry the messy picture, but you get the point.
I am gathering all equipment in a corner till moving day.

The complete light stand is made out of stainless steel 316. I used plastic bolts to fix it to the glass.
The horizontal bar is stainless as well.
2 nuts will be added to have them fixed to the vertical stand.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

This weekend we will get the cabinet in the house and I can continue with the sump, pipes, etc...

The overflow has a 800+gph flow. I counted on only 1 return.
The return pump I have (from the old tank) has a 8000lph capacity which makes it kind of overkill.
So at the moment I am considering to split the return line in two, using one line to go directly to the tank and to use the other to feed the CO2 reactor.

The idea for the CO2 reactor is still not final. I am torn between the use of an inline reactor, a Greggs or Cerges reactor.
Most probably I will use a combination of the two. An inline reactor that is connected with a Greggs reactor to slow the flow and give the CO2 more time to dissolve before entering the tank.
There is space in the cabinet so a reactor will be used.


----------



## Fudsey (Sep 1, 2019)

You are not worried about the weight of the lights on the rim of the tank?


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Fudsey said:


> You are not worried about the weight of the lights on the rim of the tank?


Hi Fudsey, good to see you here.
For now the brackets are just fitted provisionally and I will be adding cork to protect the glass.
The structure itself is light and the lights are as well.
There pressure of the water will be a bigger force to the glass than this assembly.

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

A quick update to keep this thread alive.
The tank and stand are at the house.

Things look like this now.




















The sump is ready as well. Just need to find the time to go pick it up.
Family and work keeps me busy nowadays.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

Very sexy! Looking forward to this build, work and life happens as we all know too well. I’ve learned to savor the process and dream about overgrown riverbeds and lagoons [emoji56] Enjoy your journey! [emoji122]










Photo: Chris Lukhaup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

thefisherman said:


> Very sexy! Looking forward to this build, work and life happens as we all know too well. I’ve learned to savor the process and dream about overgrown riverbeds and lagoons [emoji56] Enjoy your journey! [emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that is.
Great picture!


----------



## vikinglord13 (Nov 24, 2019)

For a first time scape I'd say that looks pretty good. I'm definitely following this thread, I like what you've done!

Sidenote, I just learned dosing CO2 helps with algae a few weeks ago, I'm so fascinated by that concept!


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

I has been a year since thee last update. I have taken down all the tanks and put them in a container for shipping.
We left UAE and are back in Europe where we bought a house.
Ever since setting up the planted tank, I have been missing the saltwater.
When the big tank will be set up finally, it will have blue lights over it.
Thank you all for joining and wishing you all good luck in these though times.


----------



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, that is a little different than Vietnam! I am SO tired of moving - we moved to NE Florida about 2.5 years ago and it is the 30th different place I have lived and that is not counting places like New York City where I lived 3 different times! 

Keep us posted on your new tank!

Dan


----------

